# Anyone going to Daphne Bottle Show March 26th 2016?



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm going this year to trade a bit.  Was wondering if anyone else was going? 

 Details: The Mobile Bottle Collectors Club’s 43rd Annual Show & Sale, will be held from 9:00 am to 3:00 pm     at the Daphne Civic Center, 2603 US Hwy 98, Daphne, Alabama 36525. Free Admission and Bottle Appraisals.	 Dealer Set-up is Friday, March 25 from 3:00 pm to 7:00 pm and Saturday 7:00 am to 9:00 am.	 For more information contact: Rod Vining, 251.957.6725,	 Email: vinewood@mchsi.com,	 or Richard Kramerich, PO Box 241, Pensacola, Florida 32591, 850.435.5425,	 Email: shards@bellsouth.net


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 18, 2016)

I think I might be going this year.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 21, 2016)

If you come, please call me.  I'd love to meet anyone from the site and swap stories and bottles. 228-234-3899.  I will be there around 11am Saturday.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 28, 2016)

Had fun.  A lot more tables this year compared to last year.  Great to see everyone who made it!


----------

